# The dangers of self driving cars.



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

https://medium.com/stanford-magazine/the-dangers-of-self-driving-cars-849027b6f635


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

This is a good warning!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

...annnnnnnnnnnnnd, they trolly problem has raised it's illogical head, yet again.

Hint: There is no answer or a need to be answered.


----------



## pizzagrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Answer this. Can an autonomous car navigate a freeway construction detour? In California road construction occurs late at night and lanes are reduced sometimes to one lane with small orange plastic cones and detour signs with arrows. Can it "see" a serious pothole? Can it interpret a situation and take action fast enough say if a child is chasing a small dog in front of a parked vehicle to the middle of the street? Will it continue at full speed on the freeway when a car 1000 feet ahead is spinning just after a tire blowout? Can you imagine the confusion that radar and other systems have to evaluate with all of the power poles, pedestrians, stop lights, parked cars, trees it "sees"? And on top of that what about all those GPS glitches and errors that drivers have to deal with on a daily basis?


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Remember the first cell phone cameras and how crappy the pictures were...and how short the battery life was...now the battery lasts longer and the photos are great. Technology will advance to the point where an autonomous car will be the norm. It might be 10 or 15 years away but it is coming.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> Remember the first cell phone cameras and how crappy the pictures were...and how short the battery life was...now the battery lasts longer and the photos are great. Technology will advance to the point where an autonomous car will be the norm. It might be 10 or 15 years away but it is coming.


Question for you and ONLY you DelaJoe

Do you see the disconnect like I do between just having a SDC and using a fleet of SDCs as taxis?

Option A is one thing, but Option B requires way more challenges to be tackled than just the simple fact of inventing and implementing a robo car onto the streets. True?


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> Remember the first cell phone cameras and how crappy the pictures were...and how short the battery life was...now the battery lasts longer and the photos are great. Technology will advance to the point where an autonomous car will be the norm. It might be 10 or 15 years away but it is coming.


It is amazing how quickly things are moving, by the hour and very soon by the second. The discussion should not be whether or not this is on the way. The AI doubt movement has finished and evolved. The more interesting question is what does society want these machines do? Alexa is now ready to do contextual content processing, remember ( record ) your observations ( historical recording ) and future schedules. Hawking was very wary of the problems that AI would create and allowing machines to make independent decisions.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

The fleet will be controlled by a master computer. Obviously cameras will be monitored by Uber employees..maybe one person will monitor 10 rides at a time. Making sure people exit vehicles and shut doors. Making sure passengers buckle up. Making sure everyone gets in the car. The driving and the destination route is all done by the onboard computer with Uber again monitoring. If the car malfunctions it simply gets pulled over to curb and Uber would dispatch a backup car to the breakdown site and a technician/mechanic to the vehicle.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

DelaJoe said:


> The fleet will be controlled by a master computer. Obviously cameras will be monitored by Uber employees..maybe one person will monitor 10 rides at a time. Making sure people exit vehicles and shut doors. Making sure passengers buckle up. Making sure everyone gets in the car. The driving and the destination route is all done by the onboard computer with Uber again monitoring. If the car malfunctions it simply gets pulled over to curb and Uber would dispatch a backup car to the breakdown site and a technician/mechanic to the vehicle.


On Mars, correct?


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

The problem of AI is not that it is inherently bad or destructive but rather that this new technology for the first time will mimic us. More dangerously it will reflect the pernicious system we created, capitalism. It does matter what we teach this new technology. Perhaps a collective understanding of making these machines altruistic and sustainable is what we should be striving for. More importantly we need to have digital creation certificates and the underlying code for this AI available to a governing body that can regulate and revoke machines that don't comply. 

Many countries with armaments industries have developed automated robotic armaments, terrifying but our new reality. Amazon's new robot will be rolled out to homes in 2019 and yet we have neither rules or charter to govern these new automated services. Will these personal robot assistants also serve as security systems and could they be used fend off armed intruders?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Karl Marx said:


> The problem of AI is not that it is inherently bad or destructive but rather that this new technology for the first time will mimic us. More dangerously it will reflect the pernicious system we created, capitalism. It does matter what we teach this new technology. Perhaps a collective understanding of making these machines altruistic and sustainable is what we should be striving for. More importantly we need to have digital creation certificates and the underlying code for this AI available to a governing body that can regulate and revoke machines that don't comply.
> 
> Many countries with armaments industries have developed automated robotic armaments, terrifying but our new reality. Amazon's new robot will be rolled out to homes in 2019 and yet we have neither rules or charter to govern these new automated services. Will these personal robot assistants also serve as security systems and could they be used fend off armed intruders?


The problem with mimicking systems, not intelligent at all is this - Twitter taught Microsoft's AI chatbot to be a racist asshole in less than a day - https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...16/3/24/11297050/tay-microsoft-chatbot-racist

Let me give the music example.

A potential AI, with its imagined high processing power capabilities, will be able to compose (like any intelligent and talented human) al possible music in hours and exhaust human imagination - the source for creation.

Problem is you cannot have artificial imagination, no matter how big or powerful processing data a computer can have, because you cannot have artificial intelligence to start with.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Artificial intelligence is currently the biggest misnomer out there. It’s so funny watching these Reddit nerds project there moronic fantasies about what this “Technology” can do


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Artificial intelligence is currently the biggest misnomer out there. It's so funny watching these Reddit nerds project there moronic fantasies about what this "Technology" can do


Yup, the AI fanatics. Here is an article published today - Researchers built an AI capable of writing poetry that's equal parts woeful and impressive (https://mashable.com/2018/04/27/poetry-writing-ai/#Vm7JUBl6usqV)

The title is completely misleading, considering that experiment somehow "impressive" as long as at the end of the article, the conclusion is - "Machines, it seems, have a long way to go before they can be taken seriously on the poetry scene. But then again, so do most human poets."

That conclusion entirely contradicts the title that frames the article. But hey, 99% of the simplistic nerds are not capable of reading and focusing for longer than 5 minutes. They like their idiotic toys though....


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Quoted from the article

"*On a recent trip to Boston, he found himself at an intersection that took all his cognitive abilities to figure out how to navigate safely.* In that moment, he could not imagine a driverless car being able to handle it."

That is EVERY intersection in Boston!


----------



## pizzagrande (Mar 25, 2018)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-18/humans-are-slamming-into-driverless-cars-and-exposing-a-key-flaw . If you watch the video you will see how jerky the driverless car drives. Motion sickness anyone?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> Quoted from the article
> 
> "*On a recent trip to Boston, he found himself at an intersection that took all his cognitive abilities to figure out how to navigate safely.* In that moment, he could not imagine a driverless car being able to handle it."
> 
> That is EVERY intersection in Boston!


Boston is a beautiful, historical and coastal city. I lived outside of Boston (Concord) when I was 7-9, but we visited Boston pretty often.



Driving in Boston? No thanks.

I was 26 when I made a business trip there, driving from Southwest CT. They seem to have a lot of crazy and aggressive drivers. They were using the emergency lane as a travel lane during afternoon rush hour (!) At one time, they held the record for most auto accidents per capita.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Boston is a beautiful, historical and coastal city. I lived outside of Boston (Concord) when I was 7-9, but we visited Boston pretty often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Driving in Boston is NOT recommended for anyone who is not familar with the streets. And that goes double for anyone doing rideshare. I think there is a reason this city is not a major testing grounds for SDCs


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Boston is a beautiful, historical and coastal city. I lived outside of Boston (Concord) when I was 7-9, but we visited Boston pretty often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boston will be severely impacted by climate change. Many Boston streets flooded during 2018 nor'easters, WAYMO is modelling climate change impacts on streets in and around Boston. https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/02/us/boston-flooding/index.html


----------

